# The Sims 4: Bell Tree Edition



## Jas0n

Hello there, people of The Bell Tree. I am here to bring you a brand new solo project I've been working on, The Sims 4: Bell Tree Edition!

I can't say I've ever done anything like this before but I thought it'd be a neat idea to see how things would play out in the new Sims 4 with a family of moderators from The Bell Tree, and I also thought it'd be neat to make a video series out of it.

The first episode is up right now, and I'm looking to release new ones fairly often. It may not be every day, but I'll try my best to get episodes edited and up as quickly as I can.

Let me know what you think, any improvements I can make and whether you'd like to see the series continue!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgcZh8VQaoo​

*Episode List*
- *Episode 2:* Starting Life as a Sim
- *Episode 3:* Justin's Emotional Torture
- *Episode 4:* Technical Difficulties! Oh no!
- *Episode 5:* First Kiss!
- *Episode 6:* WooHoo!
- *Episode 7:* The Proposal
- *Episode 8:* Everything is Breaking!
- *Episode 9:* The Wedding!


----------



## Flop

Neat!  Looking forward to the next one. This one is uh, interesting.


----------



## Ashtot

10/10 thank you.


----------



## Cariad

I loved it! Great, hope the next one is soon.


----------



## starlark

Oh dear God this is the best thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Yui Z

I didn't have an interest in Sims 4, until now.


----------



## Lassy

Cool episode 
Looking forward to see the next episodes *^*
Awesome idea!
Love your accent :>


----------



## SharJoY

I loved it!  Now whether they will like the images you created, I think they are rather good looking fellas according to these images.  I am looking forward to the next installment.  Thank you!


----------



## starlark

Lassy said:


> Cool episode
> Looking forward to see the next episodes *^*
> Awesome idea!
> Love your accent :>



Brits pull in the baes XD


----------



## Jeremy

I think Justin and I need to team up and make Jason's Sim now.


----------



## Kaiaa

Jeremy said:


> I think Justin and I need to team up and make Jason's Sim now.



You have to make it with one thing wrong. You don't wear glasses anymore and Jubs cut his beautiful hair!


----------



## Zeiro

Someone must be bored.


----------



## Freckles

And just like that, I'm a subscriber! 

I always tend to spend hours on my sim's houses too and then get bored of actual gameplay very quickly. But looking forward to more of these!


----------



## FancyThat

Pretty cool idea , could be hilarious to see episodes. I enjoy things like this, I used to watch CanadianPride8 videos and really enjoyed the comedy show using Sims 2 they made with a group of others, it was a Real World mixed with Resident Evil.


----------



## Jeremy

Kaiaa said:


> You have to make it with one thing wrong. You don't wear glasses anymore and Jubs cut his beautiful hair!


That's the only thing???


----------



## Jas0n

Hahaha, I do apologise for how inaccurate the sims are. Woops. Your fault for not having clearer, more up to date pictures of your whole bodies! 

Glad everyone enjoys it so far. I'll try and get the first gameplay episode up tomorrow, if my internet co-operates with uploading.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lazy perfectionist Jer.

Sounds about right, I'm looking forward to this mess. lol


----------



## Vizionari

Heh, I enjoyed it. Can't wait for the next one


----------



## Kaboombo

10/10 would bang


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Yui Z said:


> I didn't have an interest in Sims 4, until now.


Ditto. Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Manazran

This.Is.Gonna.Be.A.Fun.SERIES!

- - - Post Merge - - -

can't wait for the next episode


----------



## oath2order

Fascinating. Can't wait to see the mods


----------



## Jas0n

New episode is up, after some technical difficulties. Hopefully they'll be released slightly quicker now.

(Ignore the fact that I said Sims 3 at the start! I'm still not used to this )


----------



## Ashtot

10/10! Thanks for making these!


----------



## Chris

*Jason* your videos are making me want this game and I told myself I wouldn't get suckered into round 4 of EA's  evil scheme.


----------



## Jas0n

Tina said:


> *Jason* your videos are making me want this game and I told myself I wouldn't get suckered into round 4 of EA's  evil scheme.



Haha. I told myself the same thing Tina! It's just so addicting. I do apologise.


----------



## SharJoY

I noticed that they are not speaking english, is one not able to select the language for their region?


----------



## Jas0n

mysticoma said:


> I noticed that they are not speaking english, is one not able to select the language for their region?



Sims don't speak any real-life language. They speak Simlish.


----------



## SharJoY

I wondered if that was it...since it sounded like gibberish to me, lol.


----------



## Cariad

I liked that episode, keep it up! maybe you should add tina to marry Jubs...


----------



## LyraVale

I like your voice&accent and the relaxing narration style.  It's a great help, since I'm watching this for the LP as much as the TBT story. 

I don't really know too much about the admins/mods, but as seen through your eyes, it's already pretty entertaining (it would be cool to hear their feedback). 

Great job so far.


----------



## Jas0n

Caught up with the missed days and uploaded another part. Hopefully should tide everyone over until I get the chance to edit another episode!


----------



## oath2order

Tina said:


> *Jason* your videos are making me want this game and I told myself I wouldn't get suckered into round 4 of EA's  evil scheme.



TINA PLEASE DON'T DO IT.


----------



## BerryPop

So i just learned Jas0n is british
Cool
AND AT THE END THE PERSON IS SINGING IN SIMISH XD
THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Kaiaa

Cariad said:


> I liked that episode, keep it up! maybe you should add tina to marry Jubs...



I agree, I feel bad for Jubs. Tina loves him though!


----------



## Heisenberg

This is amazing.


----------



## LyraVale

Aw poor Justin...but seriously, when he went to talk to the kids I was like STRANGER DANGERRRR! lol


----------



## Jeremy

We need more episodes!


----------



## Lassy

I love the way you say hello at the beginning :>
Dayumn, I wonder if Justin is also like that in IRL trying to pick up several girls haha.
I hope in the next episodes we'll have some mods in there (why not you too Jas0n in the game? hehe)


----------



## badcrumbs

AGH! I told myself there was no way I was going to buy Sims 4, and now I wannntt iiitttt. ಥ_ಥ


----------



## Jas0n

So sorry for my technical difficulties! I promise you guys didn't miss too much. Another part tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Prof Gallows

YIIIISSSSSSSS


You've gotten me pretty addicted to these.


----------



## Caius

These are amazing.


----------



## LyraVale

It seems the game isn't too fond of Justin, as soon as he walked up the conversation with Jeremy and the girl at the bar got awkward. Justin is cursed! XD


----------



## Mercedes

:O Your britsh?? Thats is so cool!


----------



## Lauren

Luckypinch said:


> :O Your britsh?? Thats is so cool!



Jasons british? NO WAY SO AM I OMGOMGOMG SO MUCH IN COMMON!


----------



## Sholee

I've been an avid fan of sims but sims 4 is soooooooooo expensive! These videos make me want to buy it even more.


----------



## Justin

I can't watch these until next Saturday but oh god I'm scared just from reading everyone's comments.


----------



## Jeremy

Justin said:


> I can't watch these until next Saturday but oh god I'm scared just from reading everyone's comments.



Let's just say that we should get the game and make a Sim for Jas0n.


----------



## Jas0n

Smoochysmoochy.


----------



## cIementine

"You can't run away from Jeremy"

"oh she's gone"




I guess it didn't work out for Jeremy! lol


----------



## Cariad

:0

loving these videos!!!!! 

'dont go to that redhead (or somin along the lines of tht)'

wow


----------



## LyraVale

Does the game make it hard for them to meet people on purpose? It seems odd that they both are having such a hard time with it...



Spoiler



Liberty is so pretty! Justin + Liberty <3 They also had a cuter kiss moment than Jeremy and Summer (and that awkward hug! XD).



Also, are the other locations in town locked for now? I've never played Sims...are there for example restaurants and shops they can go to as well?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hehe. I don't see why Jer is complaining, his sim has better luck than Jubs' it seems.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Good lord Justin's sim is just like real life. Obsessed with those red heads.


----------



## Jas0n

LyraVale said:


> Does the game make it hard for them to meet people on purpose? It seems odd that they both are having such a hard time with it...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty is so pretty! Justin + Liberty <3 They also had a cuter kiss moment than Jeremy and Summer (and that awkward hug! XD).
> 
> 
> 
> Also, are the other locations in town locked for now? I've never played Sims...are there for example restaurants and shops they can go to as well?



There are two towns, which no matter which town your sim lives in they can travel between the two. I haven't shown the second town yet, I will do at some point.

In terms of community locations, there aren't an awful lot of them. No restaurants or shops yet. You really get what you see in the map view for the first town (there are obviously another set in the other town). I'm assuming lots more will come with expansions.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jas0n said:


> There are two towns, which no matter which town your sim lives in they can travel between the two. I haven't shown the second town yet, I will do at some point.
> 
> In terms of community locations, there aren't an awful lot of them. No restaurants or shops yet. You really get what you see in the map view for the first town (there are obviously another set in the other town). I'm assuming lots more will come with expansions.



There are a few secret lots too that you have to find in the neighborhood to access.


----------



## Kaiaa

Aww this was such a cute video! Good job guys =p


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> Good lord Justin's sim is just like real life. Obsessed with those red heads.



I am even more scared to watch these now.

Dat accuracy though.


----------



## Jas0n

Gettin' saucy up in here


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Who will be the first Sim to propose I wonder?


----------



## Justin

Oh god did I woohoo Jason what did you do to my sim


----------



## Jas0n

Justin said:


> Oh god did I woohoo Jason what did you do to my sim



Your sim is living a perfectly normal (slutty) sim life!


----------



## Justin

Jas0n said:


> Your sim is living a perfectly normal (slutty) sim life!



Wow between the red hair and this the accuracy is scary


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> Oh god did I woohoo Jason what did you do to my sim



You woohoo'd, take a guess on the hair color.


----------



## LyraVale

Did Liberty turn into a different person before she got into bed? 

And why did she hop out as soon as Justin fell asleep, and get on his computer all night? Was she looking through his stuff? Is she some kind of spy for a competitor computer programming company?

How and why did she break the radio? 

lol, I need a life.


----------



## Horus

Jubs has a chance but Jer? ?\_/)_/?


----------



## Chris

Justin said:


> Wow between the red hair and this the accuracy is scary



It gets better - in one episode you wrecked the cooker and the counter in a fire. 

Still loving it *Jason*. Watched Episode 6 on my iPad before I even got out of bed.


----------



## Jas0n

LyraVale said:


> Did Liberty turn into a different person before she got into bed?
> 
> And why did she hop out as soon as Justin fell asleep, and get on his computer all night? Was she looking through his stuff? Is she some kind of spy for a competitor computer programming company?
> 
> How and why did she break the radio?
> 
> lol, I need a life.



She didn't turn into a different person, she just changed into her Sleepwear. Turns out her hairstyle is different for when she sleeps.

Not sure how she broke the radio. She got up from the computer briefly, walked over to it and it broke and then she went back to the computer.


----------



## Aradai

Justin said:


> Wow between the red hair and this the accuracy is scary


Sims 4, everyone.
Accurately portraying people and scaring them since 2014.


----------



## Gandalf

Tina said:


> It gets better - in one episode you wrecked the cooker and the counter in a fire.
> 
> Still loving it *Jason*. Watched Episode 6 on my iPad before I even got out of bed.



Knew the moment that boy decided he was making mac and cheese that it was all going to end in fire.

edit: thank god he wasn't here to see that typo WOAH


----------



## Danielkang2

Gandalf said:


> New the moment that boy decided he was making mac and cheese that it was all going to end in fire.


Didn't he also burn hashbrowns? ;}


----------



## cIementine

That was a nice episode.

You should add reviews at the end of each episodes like you see on the back of books by our members !


----------



## Aradai

Marie said:


> That was a nice episode.
> 
> You should add reviews at the end of each episodes like you see on the back of books by our members !


Mine would be,

"Good." -Sparkanine


----------



## cIementine

Sparkanine said:


> Mine would be,
> 
> "Good." -Sparkanine



"much wow" - Marie,


----------



## Superpenguin

I like the music at the end. Link?


----------



## LyraVale

Jas0n said:


> She didn't turn into a different person, she just changed into her Sleepwear. Turns out her hairstyle is different for when she sleeps.
> 
> Not sure how she broke the radio. She got up from the computer briefly, walked over to it and it broke and then she went back to the computer.



Hmm...I'm still thinking, CONSPIRACY! lol
Best episode so far, BTW.


----------



## Greninja

Moooorrrreee episodes


----------



## Cam1

I literally love this idea and will definitely be entering the "add a TBT member other than a mod" raffles or whatever XD


----------



## Jeremy

Jas0n said:


> She didn't turn into a different person, she just changed into her Sleepwear. Turns out her hairstyle is different for when she sleeps.
> 
> Not sure how she broke the radio. She got up from the computer briefly, walked over to it and it broke and then she went back to the computer.



Probably because you left it turned on for days and nights straight.  I'm surprised my sim was dancing to it instead of going crazy at the constant music.


----------



## LyraVale

Jeremy said:


> Probably because you left it turned on for days and nights straight.  I'm surprised my sim was dancing to it instead of going crazy at the constant music.



This bothers you, but everyone seeing your bathroom bidness doesn't?


----------



## Chris

Tina said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow between the red hair and this the accuracy is scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets better - in one episode you wrecked the cooker and the counter in a fire.
Click to expand...








Shared with permission.



Hehehe.  He acknowledges the truth.


----------



## Greninja

When is the next episode?


----------



## Jas0n

Sorry for the delay getting a new episode up. Been trying to readjust my sleeping schedule to go back to work today. I'll record another one asap!


----------



## Coach

This is a great concept! Keep it up!


----------



## Jas0n

So sorry for the delay! I've had no time since returning to work.

On the plus side, for those of you that haven't seen, EA have decided to do a series of 3 FREE content patches for The Sims 4. Can't say I've ever seen EA do anything for free before, especially with The Sims! Haha.

The first of these is live now, and it introduces Ghosts in the game. Pools will be coming in November and new Career paths in December. Looking forward to playing through this series with the new features as they're introduced. It also means we can get some ghostly moderators when they die!

Here's the trailer for Ghosts:


----------



## Greninja

Lol what's sad about that people can actually die from laughing


----------



## Prof Gallows

At least nobody has to pay extra for content that should have been in the release. I'll give to to them for making these things free though.


----------



## Lassy

Jas0n said:


> So sorry for the delay! I've had no time since returning to work.
> 
> On the plus side, for those of you that haven't seen, EA have decided to do a series of 3 FREE content patches for The Sims 4. Can't say I've ever seen EA do anything for free before, especially with The Sims! Haha.
> 
> The first of these is live now, and it introduces Ghosts in the game. Pools will be coming in November and new Career paths in December. Looking forward to playing through this series with the new features as they're introduced. It also means we can get some ghostly moderators when they die!



I think they are doing these for free because there has been a lot of complaints about how Sims 4 has been downgraded in some aspects, like it doesn't have the pools anymore, you can't see the firemen etc. if you look at Amazon, a lot of people graded it 1 star.
That is also why I don't really want to buy it for now, because if it's to have a game who has less feature than sims 3, why not just play sims 3? Sure sims 4 give you much more liberty in terms of creating a sim, but for the rest of the game, the content is very poor.


----------



## Jas0n

New episode, chaps!


----------



## Hyperpesta

One of the first three!


----------



## Cariad

5th viewer yo! good episode.


----------



## Nerd House

So TBT Forums has a Let's Play channel now? Cool!

What software do you guys use for your videos? I'm starting to have issues with DXTory so I'm looking for possible alternatives if I can't get it straightened out :/


----------



## Jas0n

Adol the Red said:


> So TBT Forums has a Let's Play channel now? Cool!
> 
> What software do you guys use for your videos? I'm starting to have issues with DXTory so I'm looking for possible alternatives if I can't get it straightened out :/



We've had the channel since City Folk days. I just decided to do a Let's Play of The Sims for no particular reason!

I use DXTory with the Lagarith Lossless Codec.


----------



## Kaiaa

Congrats Jer! Justin, I'm sorry your date didn't go as planned.


----------



## Chris

I LOL'd at the "Liberty! Liberty! Liberty!" parts hehehe.

And 'grats to Jeremy.


----------



## LyraVale

Tina said:


> I LOL'd at the "Liberty! Liberty! Liberty!" parts hehehe.
> 
> And 'grats to Jeremy.



ikr, lol...I was kind of thinking though--good for you Liberty, run away from that awful date! No offense, but seriously, the park, a bathroom, she had to go get her own food even? ;D


----------



## Jeremy

LyraVale said:


> ikr, lol...I was kind of thinking though--good for you Liberty, run away from that awful date! No offense, but seriously, the park, a bathroom, she had to go get her own food even? ;D



Yes, well Jas0n had my Sim propose at a library.  How boring.


----------



## LyraVale

Jeremy said:


> Yes, well Jas0n had my Sim propose at a library.  How boring.



You must be an intellectual couple. It was a very dignified date...and anything is better than a park bathroom!


----------



## Jas0n

Jeremy said:


> Yes, well Jas0n had my Sim propose at a library.  How boring.



To be fair, it was a pretty library. There aren't too many other spots! Haha


----------



## Jas0n

Somewhat uneventful part, but didn't want to miss out a huge chunk out the sim's lives in the lead-up to the wedding.


----------



## Kaiaa

Jeremy said:


> Yes, well Jas0n had my Sim propose at a library.  How boring.


I thought it was a cute proposal! You're lucky Summer said Yes with that kind of attitude gosh.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Summer confirmed for bad luck.


----------



## Zura

Superpenguin said:


> I like the music at the end. Link?



Its called "Again and again"


----------



## Sholee

bahh is it possible to link the episodes in the OP?


----------



## Jas0n

Sholee said:


> bahh is it possible to link the episodes in the OP?



I will go ahead and create a list.

Next episode should be out tomorrow if my internet co-operates with uploading.


----------



## Jas0n

The wedding is up! Apologies if I sound tired during this episode; I was shattered.


----------



## Goth

are you still doing this?


----------

